
Apple just made a surprising move – warning that its quarter was a huge miss - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-warns-holiday-quarter-was-a-huge-miss-2019-1
======
ohiovr
Apple hasn’t given enough of us reason to part with 750-1000 for an inferior
phone to what we already have. I like what I have more than the new models.
Fortunately I can test on the simulator..

